
Michigan Just Passed the Most Permissive Self-Driving Car Laws in the Country - kimsk112
http://fortune.com/2016/12/09/michigan-self-driving-cars/
======
M_Grey
No shock there; cars in Michigan are like gambling in Nevada, or dairy in
Wisconsin.

~~~
DrScump
But self-driving cars ultimately means that _fewer_ vehicles will be sold,
thereby working _against_ the interests of auto manufacturing/sales.

Of course, Michigan's share of auto manufacturing is constantly spiraling
downward.

~~~
qbrass
You missed the part of the laws where only car manufacturers can provide self-
driving taxi services.

